# Do amoxicillin and metronidazole cause constipation in dogs?



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

wondering if its the antiobiotics or the purina supplement i called the company they said it was mostly for dogs with loose stools or dirahea i gave her some pumpkin yesterday it helped. i am trying it again today


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Our cat was on it for years for IBS loose stools,so yes it would give him constipation


----------

